# Practical example Import taxes (ISV + ...)



## GaryGr (Nov 5, 2014)

*Practical example Import taxes (ISV + ...)

Soon we migrate to Portugal.
Within a few weeks here we will buy a Fiat Ducato or Ford Transit.
Purchase costs about 1500 - 2500 ( € $ £ )
Age pickup truck: it is from 2002
Private use.
Can you give me a calculation of the estimated import taxes payment to be done.
What will be the import costs at Portugal? (Pratical examples).*


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is official Simulatorhttp://www.e-financas.gov.pt/de/jsp-dgaiec/main.jsp you have to add 23% IVA to final figure page 2
Pick up providing not 4X4 or +3500kg believe no ISV but has ISV

There are no import duties from another EU country providing IVA paid or not applicable


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> There are no import duties from another EU country providing IVA paid or not applicable


So please excuse my ignorance here, but were I to import a car from, say Germany, then there would be no ISV or IVA to pay.

If so, result

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No, on a personal import you pay ISV (CAR TAX) & IVA on ISV/fees for motorcycles, quads, cars, and certain other vehicles like 4X4 and I believe panelled goods vehicles like Vito's, Transits etc 

The only exempt vehicles are pure electric, ambulances or cars specially adapted for carrying patients, certain pick ups with or without "boxes" and less than 3500kg

There is no import duty between EU countries but ISV is not import duty, still have to Matriculate etc but the bonus is that you do NOT have the 12 months ownership criteria issue or the not being able to sell issue


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> No, on a personal import you pay ISV (CAR TAX) & IVA on ISV/fees for motorcycles, quads, cars, ................................


Having had a look at the simulator then if I have understood correctly if I import a pre -1970 car then there is a 95% reduction in ISV

I cannot think this is true..................or is it?

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

robc said:


> Having had a look at the simulator then if I have understood correctly if I import a pre -1970 car then there is a 95% reduction in ISV
> 
> I cannot think this is true..................or is it?
> 
> Rob


If that's what Simulator says and you've entered everything else correctly then yes, remember the sting in the tail that is IUC that 1970 car would be road taxed at rate applicable for CC & fuel for year of import NOT 1970
Unless of course like TM's Jeep it is classed and imported as a "classic"


----------



## shanebackman (Jan 23, 2012)

ISV = Imposto Sobre Veículos (Tax On Vehicles)

I have been looking into this extensively, as we are about to move to Portugal. The tax is _steep_, and you are NOT exempt coming from another EU country, unless you have owned the vehicle for at least 12 months prior to transferring residency to Portugal, and have had a valid drivers license for at least those 12 month as well. The English website for the consulate in Washington (I am American) specifically states that the exemption to the ISV cannot be used unless coming from another EU country, or a Portuguese citizen that has been residing abroad for 12 or 24 months (depending on reasons for foreign residency). However, neither the website for the Autoridade Tributário e Aduaneira (Tributary and Customs Authority), nor the law itself (Lei n.º 22-A/2007, de 29/6, artigos 58.º a 61.º) seem to exclude me. In fact, both indeed mention that a person transferring residence from another EU country, _or a third country_, can benefit from the exemption.

The exemption can only be used once per ten years, and there are restrictions on who can use the vehicle. You cannot even lend it to a friend for the first year after importing it. Only a spouse or other family can use it. I also read somewhere that you cannot sell the vehicle for five years, but I cannot find that reference again.

My thoughts -

If you are coming from another EU country with license plates that don't stand out, you can probably get away with not transferring title. Considering my vehicle will have to arrive on a boat, and has Florida plates on it, I will likely not be able to "fly below the radar."

If you prefer do things properly (always a good idea), do NOT buy a car in your country of origin just prior to moving to Portugal, unless you are prepared to pay the import duties - because you'll have to. I also don't think that car prices vary enough from one country to another within Europe to justify the hassle. If you need a car, and don't already have one (for 12 months), it may just be easier to buy it once you arrive.

I have some useful links for reference, but could not post them because I have not made at least five posts yet... Email me if you would like them. smbackman @ yahoo . com. Two are in Portuguese.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The exemption to ISV conditions and procedure are identical to whether you are moving to Portugal from a EU country or a third country which means any country in the world outside EU

Please don't say say exemption can only be used once every 10 years the reality is* once* to follow your statement you would need to leave and give up Residency in Portugal for a minimum period of 12 months so you could then buy prove ownership, residence and D/L requirements to import another vehicle free of ISV

If you want to take the risk of being what's called an overstayer here up to you, but there are many issues in following that path

No you cannot if your importing from USA if you don't follow procedure for ISV free import you won't get it out of Customs

You can be stopped at any time and your vehicle impounded, you can be given the option of removing it from Portugal, scrapping or face fines and forced matriculation

If you as an American you must be Resident and exchange your D/L for a Portuguese D/L which makes it illegal to drive a non registered Portuguese car which applies to all Residents 

Anyone who follows this "overstayer" also runs the risk that whatever insurance they've managed to obtain might well be invalid and you only find out when a claim is made

My thought are that you need to check your research, paying ISV is it high it all depends vehicle, value, cc, CO2


----------

